# problem with ssh



## doughy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm able to login under a username but when I try to login as root, I get a PAM authentication error. any ideas?


----------



## doughy (Feb 1, 2011)

I got it figured out. There's an option for "allow root login" in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2011)

Defeating a security feature is a good way to find out why it was there in the first place.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't use that possibility on the Internet side, doughy. Unless you like your server running in a botnet. Then just leave it for a few days.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are people so intent on logging in as root directly?!?

Use su or sudo and NEVER login as root directly.


----------

